# Weber Performer / Slow 'N Sear / Holiday Cook



## Old Dave (Dec 26, 2016)

I did this cook for my youngest Daughter and SIL who were in from North Carolina for the Christmas Holiday. She always wants my ribs and rolls. 







Ok, I started with some Rick Salmon’s BBQ Pit Beans which features about a pound and a half of pulled and chopped pork for this smaller pan of beans. This picture shows the beans before I put the sugar on top. 






This was the total cook which included 3 slabs of loin backs, some big baker potatoes, and the Pit Beans. My rolls will be done in the kitchen oven. 






I fired off about 12-14 good Wicked Good hardwood briquets in the corner of the Slow ‘N Sear and when they were ready, I poured in another full Weber chimney of the Wicked Good briquets into the device and then set up my cook. I placed my beans in the “basement” or on the charcoal grate as I wanted my rib drippings to go into them for that additional flavor. 






Next step was to use a Weber Rib Rack for my three slabs of loin back ribs right over the top of my Pit Beans. I then added some hickory chunks for my smoke wood and I was on my way.






Got an early start on this colder 17-18 degree overcast day but at least it should be dry for my cook. 






I did spin the ribs around later into the cook to be sure I had even cooking. 






Later into the cook when my ribs looked right, I wrapped them with some goodies and placed them back on the cooker. Also added some peanut oiled and SGH rubbed baking potatoes. 

I also glazed my ribs with a mix of some Blue’s Hog and other products later into the cook and just before they were ready to come off of the cooker. 






These Pit Beans were the last thing off of my Performer. 

The cook took a little over 4-1/2 hours at a temp range of about 275 - 300 degrees. 






Ribs cooling down some for slicing. 






My cloverleaf yeast rolls ready for the oven.






This several year winning Indiana State Fair recipe is the best I have ever tasted. I couldn’t help myself and ate one right out of the oven with some clover honey. 











Sure made a nice holiday meal for part of my family.


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 26, 2016)

That is an awesome looking meal, I can see why your daughter requests it all the time!!!


----------

